# What would you do with this?



## Wood_Coin (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey guys, I have been doing all sorts of work on my parents property this past year. One thing that is never ending is keeping the climbing ivy out of the trees. I recently cut the largest of it of one tree and I have actually got some really interesting turning blanks and some decent handgun/knife scales. As you know however you aren't going to be getting anything that really big or very much of a straight section. So I have these two "sections" I guess you could say that I think could be really neat used for something. I would like to hear some thoughts, nothing is too ridiculous if we use our imagination! hah. They will probably just end up in the for sale forum though because I have enough 90% finished projects already.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2018)

Stripped and bleached, they might look cool as a wall hanging.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2018)

Probably work for some kind of lawn art.... got any pics of the wood? Or stuff made from it?


----------



## Wood_Coin (Nov 5, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Probably work for some kind of lawn art.... got any pics of the wood? Or stuff made from it?


I will snap some pics and get em up for ya.


----------



## Wood_Coin (Nov 5, 2018)

I am getting some down time with this weather so I should be able to bring more content to you guys up until spring probably. haha


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Wood_Coin (Nov 6, 2018)

(


barry richardson said:


> Probably work for some kind of lawn art.... got any pics of the wood? Or stuff made from it?


Hey bud here is what the wood looks like. Obviously you wont get anything real large from Ivy but it is pretty. Almost a blue grey and really light blonde that seem to fit each other flawlessly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 10, 2018)

Was in a restaurant the other day that used pieces like the first pics as "area" dividers. Built a knee wall and a header and placed the trunks vertical in the "frame".

They used crepe myrtles which can look a lot like the design (trunks) of that stuff.


----------

